

Ask HN: Can I please have a "Mark All as Read" button or link? - Brajeshwar

I've trained myself good enough to skim and read only the articles that I want to read on HackerNews. However, the ones I skip (didn't clicked) remains lurking around as unread. I just wish it will be way pleasing to the eye if I can have a link or a button that can do a "Mark All as Read".<p>Thanking in anticipation to anyone who might build a Chrome Plugin of sort, if not officially from Hackernews.
======
jmonegro
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=363>

